# Listing best units in a resort?



## CSB (Feb 19, 2006)

All units in a resort are not necessarily created equal. Some are better than others. With the great knowledge and experience of our TUG people, is it possible to put together along with the review, a breakdown of desirable units in each resort. I know this would be lots of work and would require constant upgrading but it would be very useful.

I am having trouble right now deciding whether to go to The Villas at Fairway because of the mixed reviews. Some unit appear to be OK and others are described as filthy.

Even in my own resort Carriage Hills, although I consider all very nice, some have much bigger studios than others. I just now found out this difference and I know which buildings have the newer, larger units.

Just a thought. I know that you have so much time on your hands!


----------



## Keitht (Feb 20, 2006)

The problem with defining the best and worst is that people's opinions and requirements differ so much.  Even in your own example of a review saying the unit was filthy the place was hopefully cleaned after the occupants complained - assuming they complained to the resort.
On the question of 'best' what do we mean?  Some people may want a unit right beside the main facilities, others would want a unit in a quiet area of the same resort.
At one resort where I stayed, some of the accommodation was so far from the clubhouse that most people would use their car to get there.  That same accommodation was ideally places for the first tee on the golf course.  Whether those units were 'best' or 'worst' would be very dependent on your interest in golf


----------



## abbekit (Feb 20, 2006)

I agree with Keith.  I read many reviews recommending the buildings closest to the lobby, activity center, pool, etc.  I'm one of those who prefer the quiet of being away from those amenities so those units would not be my top choice.  

I try to always list the unit number that I stayed in when writing my review.  I find it very helpful when others do the same.  As long as the information is in the review I don't feel the need for the review coordinator to make a special list.  

Maps of the resorts are also very helpful along with photos.


----------



## CSB (Feb 20, 2006)

Thanks for the feedback. You are right about the different opinions on what makes a great unit. 

I agree with abbekit that a map is so useful and I will try to list unit numbers in my own reviews. Very good reminder for me as that would certainly help others since you can really only comment on the condition of the unit that you have stayed in.


----------

